# Polska Kielbasa - cherry,apple,hickory, or JD oak?



## atcnick (Jan 16, 2010)

Hey guys,  Im stuffing and smoking some polska kielbasa wedzona (smoked polish sausage) tommorow and not too sure what wood I should use.  I have apple chips, cherry chips, hickory chips, and jack daniels whiskey barrel oak chips.  

I "wood" appreciate any input!


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 16, 2010)

I'd go with the hickory, with maybe some cherry added.


----------



## got14u (Jan 17, 2010)

Hickory for the win !


----------



## formerlyfatguy (Jan 17, 2010)

Another vote for Hickory.


----------



## marcinct (Jan 20, 2010)

hi 

 In my opinion the best wood for polska kielbasa wdzona (im polish ) its cherry , apple or alder 
 , so usually   i use this wood  , but if you like a bit stronger  flavor hickory its  very nice too


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 20, 2010)

I like Hickory for about anything...


----------



## txbigred (Jan 20, 2010)

I use hickory sawdust myself.

Dave


----------



## audioxtremes (Jan 20, 2010)

I use hickory. If I could get alder I would. Thats just the cajun in me!


----------



## scpatterson (Jan 20, 2010)

Hickory for me too...............................................  ..........


----------



## atcnick (Jan 20, 2010)

I ended up using one part hickory to three parts oak.  I dont think it was the wood, probably my makshift smoker, but the sausage was way too smokey and bitter.


----------



## livewirecs (May 3, 2015)

I know this thread is super old but it came up on a search and I figured I'd jump in on a whim

. I have a store bought Hillshire Farm Polska Kielbasa. Figured I would just throw it in the smoker...any guesses as to temps/length of time?


----------



## reinhard (May 3, 2015)

Those products are fully cooked already.  They come in rings or links.    You can simmer them in water for 15 minutes or so.  You can grill them on indirect heat until you get those nice grill marks [basicly heating them through].  You can put them in the smoker at 250 or so until they are nice and hot.  Reinhard.


----------

